# 3 Peaks 2013



## VamP (4 Jun 2013)

Pre-entries now open.

I made the mistake of listening to a couple of club team mates and have submitted my application. Quietly hoping I don't get a slot.

Any other fools?


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2013)

Think Dan bo is .

Nutters.


----------



## VamP (4 Jun 2013)

Now having made my application, my wife informs me that we are expecting our firstborn around that weekend. 

What a dilemma. 

Not sure if I can reasonably ask her to come pit-bitch for me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jun 2013)

I've walked the Yorkshire three peaks, I don't think I would dare try and ride them.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jun 2013)

I'm having another crack.

2009- timed out at Pen-y-ghent.

2011- double punctured before Simon fell. Got lost cos all the mashalls had done one. Wandered down the other side of ingleborough with the bike on me back in no particular hurry. Got a bollocking off mountain rescue.


----------



## VamP (5 Jun 2013)

dan_bo said:


> I'm having another crack.
> 
> 2009- timed out at Pen-y-ghent.
> 
> 2011- double punctured before Simon fell. Got lost cos all the mashalls had done one. Wandered down the other side of ingleborough with the bike on me back in no particular hurry. Got a bollocking off mountain rescue.


 
I can see why you'd want to do it again 

At least you missed last year's deluge fest.

Wife has put her wifely foot down, I'm going to have to postpone this until 2014


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> *I can see why you'd want to do it again*
> 
> At least you missed last year's deluge fest.
> 
> Wife has put her wifely foot down, I'm going to have to postpone this until 2014


 
Itch to scratch bro!


----------



## VamP (5 Jun 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Itch to scratch bro!


 
It's been on my to do list for a while, and when the guys down the club started talking about going up, I got so carried away I forgot I was supposed to be having a child 

Landcruisers is what you want apparently.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> It's been on my to do list for a while, and when the guys down the club started talking about going up, I got so carried away I forgot I was supposed to be having a child
> 
> Landcruisers is what you want apparently.


 
Landcruisers at 80 PSI is what I had! Had more joy on twisters at 50!


----------



## VamP (5 Jun 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Landcruisers at 80 PSI is what I had! Had more joy on twisters at 50!


 
Bummer!


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jun 2013)

Infact, here's what happened the first time I had a go....

EDIT: 2008-not 2009.


----------



## VamP (5 Jun 2013)




----------



## Howard (5 Jun 2013)

I've applied a few times and haven't made it in yet.

What. A. Shame.


----------



## uberguru (6 Jun 2013)

"9/. I am prone to existential quandries if I spend more than~5 hours with my heart rate above 150"

This comment from your 3 peaks dan-bo race report had me in stiches! It is both true and funny at the same time.


----------



## Wayne Tully (6 Jun 2013)

I've done the national 3 peaks a couple of times on foot, this looks like a laugh, may do next year.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Jun 2013)

Wayne Tully said:


> I've done the national 3 peaks a couple of times on foot, this looks like a laugh, may do next year.


 

Yeah it's a right laugh


----------



## Wayne Tully (6 Jun 2013)

I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Jun 2013)

That's me in then.


----------



## VamP (20 Jun 2013)

I got in too, but will have to turn it down.

Damn.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jun 2013)

Last years race was on the 'Dales' TV programme last night !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jun 2013)

Thought about it in the past, but not ridden any cross for about 4 years now (bike gathering dust in garage)
I know quite a few who do ride it each year, some have 15+ outings on it (such as my near namesake, who used to be in the GB cross-squad)

Rob Jebb holds the record for number of wins at 8!!!, he's also won the fell-race 4 times!!!
(Tim Gould won CX 5 times)



Still, it's probably easier to get into than the 'Three-Peaks Fell-Race', as you need to have run/finished certain distances/severities of races before your entry form is even put on the list

Sadly, I've not had the opportunity to even try for qualifiers, due to injuries this past 2 years (chipped Femur/left knee issues last year, & Plantar Fasciitis this year)
If I'm fit next year, I'll have a good push for a place, got to do it before I'm 50 (that's 2015)


----------



## rideswithmoobs (28 Jun 2013)

I have a problem that whenever I enter an event something major happens to so I can't do it. This year entered Lakeland Trails marathon in Coniston July 7th.......Entry defered to 2014 due to posterior tibial tendon. Seen specialist and now going for an MRI.
March, entered Cartmel 18k trail run and ended up stuck working away and unable to get flight home.......Few years ago entered Great North Swim in Windermere.....cancelled due to Blue Green alge, following year was working away again and could not get time off.
Maybe this is the one I will finally get to do if I ever got accepted ????


----------



## dan_bo (28 Jun 2013)

You on then?


----------



## rideswithmoobs (28 Jun 2013)

Meant 2014 dan


----------



## dan_bo (1 Jul 2013)

Ah.


----------



## VamP (1 Jul 2013)

I am so going to bust this race wide open! Erm.... in 2021!


----------



## dan_bo (1 Jul 2013)

VamP said:


> I am so going to bust this race wide open! Erm.... in 2021!


 
I might just be coming up Pen-Y-Ghent by then


----------



## VamP (1 Oct 2013)

Now, I am not sure if @dan_bo did ride the 3 Peaks, but has anyone heard from him since Sunday? Is he still on Pen-y-Ghent?

We need an answer!

Any other nutters? The contingent from our club all survived, and are now in that post-hallucinogenic state, where they are all talking about how much fun it was and how they really want to do it again


----------



## dan_bo (1 Oct 2013)

It didn't go well. At least i didn't break my hip like that poor sod did on cold cotes. That is all.


----------



## VamP (1 Oct 2013)

dan_bo said:


> It didn't go well. At least i didn't break my hip like that poor sod did on cold cotes. That is all.


 

Ouch. You didn't break your new steel beauty did you?


----------



## dan_bo (1 Oct 2013)

VamP said:


> Ouch. You didn't break your new steel beauty did you?



Nah. The Shark was better than me. 

The road section was fine- I was in the wheels and doing OK. Turned off for Gill Garth- rubbish. Soft grass. Simply could not get my legs going fast enough and went backwards. Recovered on the steep bit (where it was actually firmer) but not enough. Really frustrating.

Very very windy up top- People were staggering about and at one point I had the bike stem in my hand and the bike was out at the side of me at about 70 degrees. 

Then there wasn't a marshall at the right turn towards White Scar caves and lost 10 mins there but it was no excuse really- wasn't good enough on the day. Didn't even get a workout. 

That's the thing see- on a big *ride* (Mary Towneley challenge, big audax, sportive, whatever) you've gotta finish unless you're broke. *Races* like the three peaks- time out and you're on your way back to the car. Ar$e. At least I wasn't in hospital. 

Should be doing the Heaton park CX next Sunday. See how we go.


----------



## VamP (1 Oct 2013)

Wouldn't be worth doing if it was easy. Well done for doing it, and maybe see you there, next year


----------



## dan_bo (1 Oct 2013)

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Howard (1 Oct 2013)

I'll give it a crack next year.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Oct 2013)

Clubmate came 45th, 5th in category! Some going!


----------



## VamP (2 Oct 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Clubmate came 45th, 5th in category! Some going!


 
Impressive, fell running background?


----------



## dan_bo (2 Oct 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Clubmate came 45th, 5th in category! Some going!



Izzat Mick Style?


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Oct 2013)

Aye. That's the man!



VamP said:


> Impressive, fell running background?



No idea.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Oct 2013)

He was most chuffed- and rightly so.


----------

